# Staying hydrated while throwing up?



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

OK, gross subject, I know. But all these sickness threads reminded me of a question I had a few weeks ago when I had some version of the flu. It hit me suddenly--fever, sneezing, runny nose, nausea. I couldn't possibly eat, but really wanted something to drink, and nothing would stay down. When you're in that predicament, should you keep trying to drink something in hopes of a little hydration, even though you throw everything back up? I was finally able to keep down ice chips and Gatorade, but my kidney area was hurting, and I know that's not good. What should you do???


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm going through a mild form of that now. I have a plastic cup of icewater with a straw in it and I drink as I read here on the computer. I try not to think too much about being sick at my stomach. So far, the water is staying down. Something about drinking through a straw makes me feel like a kid again.


----------



## Arkansasfarmgal (Oct 12, 2007)

The best thing I have found is Gatorade or Powerade. The electrolytes are what keeps dehydration at bay. If you just sip a little at a time it's easier to keep down. When my boys were little I would give them Pedialyte.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I've found it almost impossible to stay hydrated while throwing up.

It's best to try before or after.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Oggie said:


> I've found it almost impossible to stay hydrated while throwing up.
> 
> It's best to try before or after.


  [prophead]


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I had hyper emesis when I was pregnant. The "morning sickness" jsut took control and I threw up many times every day. I couldn't keep anything down, not even water. The medications they tried didn't work. I had to go to the hospital and have IV's to get me hydrated.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

gatorade etc has a lot of sugar and when you dump a lot of sugar in your stomach it can make you nauseus. SIP, and personally I stick with water or peppermint tea


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

mix 1/2 Powerade with 1/2 plain water and sip no more than a tablespoon at a time. Too much salt in these drinks keep you thirsty....that is why you cut the plain water in so you can get the electrolytes without all the salt.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

i use the pedialyte ice pops! you have to eat them slowly because they are so cold, but you get the electrolytes!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Minelson said:


> mix 1/2 Powerade with 1/2 plain water and sip no more than a tablespoon at a time. Too much salt in these drinks keep you thirsty....that is why you cut the plain water in so you can get the electrolytes without all the salt.


This is the advice of my doc when I had a nasty stomach bug. He also suggested Dramamine (carsickness pill) to help calm the stomach too. Another thing I have tried is dried blueberries for nausea--it has to be dried ones not fresh.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Drink something with either sugar in it or salt in it: both are electrolites. In other words, either sprite or gatorade or???????

If you are vomiting like that, you need all of the electrolites you can get!


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

What I tell folks with kids- nothing for 1/2 -1 hr after vomiting. Then 1 tsp, in 5-15 min if it stays down 1 tbsp, repeat, and go up on amount in time.

If you are not peeing and can't keep liquids down time for professional help. Most importantly for children or pregnants.


----------



## cathryn (Aug 7, 2005)

Jenn said:


> What I tell folks with kids- nothing for 1/2 -1 hr after vomiting. Then 1 tsp, in 5-15 min if it stays down 1 tbsp, repeat, and go up on amount in time.
> 
> If you are not peeing and can't keep liquids down time for professional help. Most importantly for children or pregnants.


Good advice, but with my second pregnancy from 1 week on I don't think I went a whole hour without throwing up. No better pregnancy test for me than my stomach!

The best thing I did was to sip liquids constantly (I did better with flavored things-not plain water). I also tried to eat solids with a lot of liquid in them such as fruit, frozen juices and slushies, and jello. 

Peace-Cathryn


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Jenn said:


> What I tell folks with kids- nothing for 1/2 -1 hr after vomiting. Then 1 tsp, in 5-15 min if it stays down 1 tbsp, repeat, and go up on amount in time.


Not good advice at all! You are more likely to keep something down shortly after you vomit: be guided by the patient! 

Wind In Her Hair has it right: sip-sip-sip. Never too much at one time will give you a chance to keep down some electrolytes.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Terri, Do you know Jenn is a doc?
It is very good advice.
Also, if you can get some emetrol that works. Sometimes sips of coke works. Emetrol is basically coke syrup.

Patty


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> Terri, Do you know Jenn is a doc?


That's what I was getting ready to say, but wasn't 100% sure if my memory was correct. :shrug:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Terri, Do you know Jenn is a doc?
> It is very good advice.
> Also, if you can get some emetrol that works. Sometimes sips of coke works. Emetrol is basically coke syrup.
> 
> Patty


No, I did not! I am only a lowly nurse!

I think that I will not convince Jen, in that case. I WILL refer her to the lady who said she threw up every half hour to an hour while pregnant: I have been that nauseated also. You could have set a CLOCK by me, LOL!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

My MIL told me years ago that taking small sips of dissolved jello water coats the stomach and reduces the irritation and nausea. I've done that a few times with sick kids and it did seem to help. But make sure it's a nice light color because red jello barfed on the carpet is a bad thing.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Terri said:


> No, I did not! I am only a lowly nurse!
> 
> I think that I will not convince Jen, in that case. I WILL refer her to the lady who said she threw up every half hour to an hour while pregnant: I have been that nauseated also. You could have set a CLOCK by me, LOL!


Well I don't know how to fix nausea that bad- I send them into the hospital for the nurses to fix usually with iv fluids but also to be on hand to change strategy quick if oral hydration doesn't work. ESPECIALLY if pregnant- getting dehydrated if pregnant is dangerous for the baby so don't let it go on long at all- or if a child. They have less reserves than us.

If sipping all the time keeps you peeing copiously guess it works, if it all comes back up quick enough you're barely peeing or peeing something the color of iced tea get professional help especially if pregnant or a child and even us grownups if it's gone on for longer than several hours and not letting up.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Mom_of_Four said:


> My MIL told me years ago that taking small sips of dissolved jello water coats the stomach and reduces the irritation and nausea. I've done that a few times with sick kids and it did seem to help. But make sure it's a nice light color because red jello barfed on the carpet is a bad thing.


Also if someone ends up in the ER or Dr's office red barf or diarrhea gets us scared and doing tests and things that aren't necessary if it's just red koolaid, jello, or in one case I know of sloe gin.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Jenn said:


> Well I don't know how to fix nausea that bad- I send them into the hospital for the nurses to fix usually with iv fluids but also to be on hand to change strategy quick if oral hydration doesn't work. .


I DID end up in a clinic, but only on day three.

That was when my husband decided that I was consuming too much salt and sugar and so he quit buying me the hard candies that I had been sucking on and the salty soup that I had been drinking. He was worried that the salt and the sugar would be bad for me, LOL. He bought ZERO salts and sweets as he knew that I would consume them, stubborn person that I am.

I did not go to the store myself because I was barfing so often, so I just hoped that I would stop vomiting soon.

I did not, and 12 hours later I realized that I was getting into trouble. So I went in and they gave me IV's and suppositories. 

I KNEW that I could dehydrate, but I did not really BELIEVE that I could dehydrate until it happened. I was 40 years old and figured that I could tough out ANYTHING..... Nope.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

We heard of a woman who could not keep anything down. In an act of desparation they gave her an enema and her body retained most of it and that kept her from going to the hospital. I guess if you had it out both ends, this would not work either.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

rose2005 said:


> I'm sucking on ice chips and sipping water.
> 
> Rose


Can you suck on a hard candy also? Sip on gatorade?


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I've known some to give gatorade or pedialyte enemas....it works, just make sure the liquids are room temp first.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

You need to ask my momma. She will tell you Ginger ale is the wonder cure all and fixer up. When I told her that it makes me PUKE, she told me I was a liar. Because it doesn't make her puke that's why. She's the kind of momma that tells you "Get a coat on, I'm cold." 

I really don't know what is the right answer. Sometimes coke works, sometimes Sprite works, sometimes sweet tea works, and sometimes ice water works.


----------



## Chris in PA (May 13, 2002)

MY DH was told by his ER doc, after he was rehydrated with an IV, that sip or drink. If it stayed down for only a 10 minutes, you will be surprised how much does help. It helps to use the gatorade type stuff.... 

So, if it is tea, ginger ale, gatorade, etc., give it a try.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Nurse at the children's home across the street taught this one to my mom during one of those nasty flu years in the early 80's. So far it has never failed.

Glass filled 1/2 with clear soda (pop) and 1/2 OJ. Add a big spoonful of Kero syrup and mix. 1T every 15 mins for 2-3 hrs. Then if all is staying down, attempt 2T and work your way up to tiny sips.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Maybe Jenn will chime in if this isn't the thing to do anymore, but when the vomiting subsides it's a good thing to try to replace electrolytes as quick as possible.
We were told the "brat" diet-mashed banana, rice, scraped apple, dry toast. But if that can't be tolerated, boil some rice in a lot of water & drink the cooled water.

Patty


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Dehydration is a killer. Actually, what Oggie said has a lot of truth. If you stay hydrated ALL THE TIME, your body has some reserves to work with if you do get sick. One thing I've heard recommended is one oz of water per pound of body weight every 24 hours.

If your urine is nearly colorless, then you are fully hydrated.

And remember, drinks with caffiene in them DO NOT HELP. Caffeine is a diuretic, and drains your body of fluid.


----------

